# What do you think of Sheepskin seat covers?



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

We used to call that pu..y fur


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

those covers are a little 


Seats are made to sit on. I know I didn't dish out $1450 to cover them up. I want to feel them


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Just make sure you get natural sheepskin. The synthetics shed, and are hot in the summer, cool in the winter. Expect to pay around $300 for a good set.


----------



## dwagner (Jul 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> those covers are a little
> 
> Seats are made to sit on. I know I didn't dish out $1450 to cover them up. I want to feel them


I guess ultimately you have to make your own decisions in life. I had a 328i four-door sedan and thought it looked too "soccer mom" so opted for a coupe. You gotta love it, makes the world go round. At nearing fifty, I just care more about comfort. It really doesn't matter to me that my car has real leather, probably would have been just as happy with 'ette, but wanted the Premium Package so no biggy. Anyways, in two, three years I'll take out the sheepskins and start working on a proper patina. (oh yeah, and the wife loves them...)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

robg said:


> I'm thinking about getting the BMW ones for the e46 sport seats.
> Reasons:
> -Would add extra padding- make the seats more comfortable on long trips
> -Might be nice to have during the winter due to warm, furry feeling
> ...


 I'm not too fond of sheepskin seatcovers.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=390144&postcount=5


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> I'm not too fond of sheepskin seatcovers.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=390144&postcount=5


Funny story. :rofl:


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I was actually studying the lumbar retrofit idea this weekend. It actually looks fairly easy, but there is an issue of getting the part #s. For some reason, the ETK doesn't list the wiring harness or the control switch at all. The procedure is fairly straightforward:
> 
> Open back of seat.
> Slide pad into frame and hook to one of the crosspieces.
> ...


FYI, The wiring harness is in ETK Diagram # 61-1220, Item #4.

The switch is in ETK Diagram #61-1272, Item #3.

Part numbers for both are as listed in my reply to robg in a post about lumbar this past week. The harness p/n I provided are for power seats though. There are other p/n for the manual seat.

I'm not sure why you're not seeing it in the ETK. Works for me. Hmmm..


----------



## aaaaa5star (Sep 4, 2003)

robg said:


> I'm thinking about getting the BMW ones for the e46 sport seats.
> Reasons:
> -Would add extra padding- make the seats more comfortable on long trips
> -Might be nice to have during the winter due to warm, furry feeling
> ...


They look like something some pimp would have from the 70's 

but to each their own


----------

